# Mammut Drytech: experiences? vs Goretex?



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

Does any of you have tested the Mammut Drytech material? how does it compare to Goretex? 


thanks in advance


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm interested in this. 
Is the drytech similar to gortex2

2by2handsofblue


----------

